# My "new to me" Ruger Mark III



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I was at my LPS recently and my friend (the owner) said he had a pistol he thought I would be interested in. It was a Ruger Mark III, with 3 mags and a holster. I didn't own a Ruger and know little about them. He said I could have it for $200 OTD. I just couldn't pass it up. Here it is. Did I get a good deal? Thanks for looking.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Good deal? Yep.

Excellent shooter, reliable feed and operation.... they are hard to beat. 
Although a low cost firearm, Rugers tend to keep their value with good resale-ability.

Really the only problem is take down and reassembly of the .22 Mark-series. 
It does get easier with practice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolfstein said:


> I was at my LPS recently and my friend (the owner) said he had a pistol he thought I would be interested in. It was a Ruger Mark III, with 3 mags and a holster. I didn't own a Ruger and know little about them. He said I could have it for $200 OTD. I just couldn't pass it up. Here it is. Did I get a good deal? Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 2406
> View attachment 2407
> View attachment 2408


I would have been all over it. Nice pistol...just be patient when you clean it, because they are kinda tough to put back together. Bill Ruger must have had three hands. :mrgreen:


----------

